# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Paint in java Swing

## nguyenhuongit

Chào mọi người .
Mình đang làm game Tetris trên java Swing . Để mô tả viên gạch rơi xuống sau một khoảng thời gian mình dùng thread.sleep(...). Sau đó thì vẽ lại viên gạch ở tọa độ khác (repaint) . 
Mình gặp phải vấn đề đó là màn hình game luôn bị nhấp nháy . Có lẽ do hàm repaint đã xóa hình ảnh trước đó sau đó vẽ lại , do đó làm cho game có cảm giác không liên tục . Hình ảnh bị nhấp nháy .
Mong mọi người giúp đỡ giải quyết vấn đề . Thanks.

----------

